
Making arbitrarily-large binaries from fixed-size C++ code - vog
http://blog.reverberate.org/2016/01/making-arbitrarily-large-binaries-from.html
======
Kristine1975
Compiling with clang 3.7.0 and no options took ~1min and ~3.5GB RAM to
compile, then another minute and ~200MB RAM to link, resulting in a 39MB
binary.

With option -Os it took ~5min and ~2.1GB RAM, then a few seconds to link,
resulting in an 8.1MB binary.

Adding __attribute__((__noinline__)) to the functions resulted in ~4min and
~3.1GB RAM for compiling, and a 22.3MB binary.

So if you want real bloat, better turn off optimizations.

------
vog
I struggle to get the reason of the copyright note of the first example:

    
    
        // Copyright 2015 Google Inc.
    

Does this mean that this code snippet was written during paid development time
at Google?

Also, why is only the first (failing) attempt marked with a Google copyright,
but not the second (actually working) version of this code snippet?

